# Good bye, PrincessFiona60. RIP



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 24, 2022)

*K-Girl* had mentioned in the MIA thread that our dear *PrincessFiona* hasn't been around for a bit. I used my mad internet search skills, plus a little skulking around *PF*'s Facebook friends list, and found a post from her baby sister saying that she had passed away on March 2nd. I wasn't able to find an obit, though.

I know that she had recently commented about leg pain, but I just figured it was from being on her feet too much at work lately. I was so very, very wrong.

I'm gonna miss her...


----------



## Katie H (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm so sorry.  She was wonderful to work with and I was puzzled at her recent absence.  Rest in peace, dear friend.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 24, 2022)

So sad. She was the best. I'm going to miss her.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 25, 2022)

Sorry to hear about that.  I was wondering about her absence.  May she R.I.P.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm so sad to read this. I'm actually crying. I just posted my condolences to her family on FB.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 25, 2022)

How sad. 

Truly, an interesting and fun DC forum member.

Do we ever really know what our online only friends are going through?

May she and her beloved, rest in peace and joy.

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 25, 2022)

I too, am actually crying,  I'm reposting my earlier mia...  
****
I was wondering why  .... her family and furries must be devasted.

Dear Princess Fiona, Rest in Peace, miss you but I do have my fond memories. You helped me on so many occasions, thank you again. Hugs and Hugs.
_________


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you for sharing this sad news.

Princess Fiona was a wonderful friend.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 25, 2022)

Oh no! She was a wonderful, kind, and talented person. Rest in peace, my sweet friend.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 25, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 25, 2022)

Dear PF rest in peace in Shrek's loving arms.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 25, 2022)

Stunned & sad.  I had no idea. She has been an amazing resource and champion of DC  - she leaves big empty shoes behind (although I'm sure they are well polished and filed neatly in their proper place).

The kitchen seems empty today.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 25, 2022)

How sad this seems.   

PF was an inspiration, offered good advice and kept her sense of humor as well as her wits all around.  I know I will miss her.

Lucky Shrek and Lucky Princess Fiona--  they can be together again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm so sad to hear this  She was a wonderful person - kind, funny and generous. I will miss her.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2022)

Does anyone know how to contact her parents or sister? It would be nice to send condolences from the bunch of us.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 26, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Does anyone know how to contact her parents or sister? It would be nice to send condolences from the bunch of us.



A lovely suggestion.  

Ross


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 29, 2022)

I haven't been on here for a while (dealing with my own health issues) and just popped on for a bit this morning and found this. I am gut-punched. Dear PF, you were more than a friend you were a sister. I still use the little bento box you sent me for lunches or snacks at my desk. I know you and Shrek are reunited and that fact, at least, warms my heart. You are missed.


----------

